# Bug Porn :D



## orionmystery (Mar 15, 2014)

A male roach trying to impress a female, I think. Epilamprine or near. Selangor, Malaysia. 



Roaches Courting Display IMG_6645 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


A mating pair of Handsome Fungus Beetle (Endomychidae - Eumorphus sp., possibly E. quadriguttatus - ID suggested by Michael Geiser). Selangor, Malaysia.



Mating Handsome Fungus Beetles IMG_8553 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


A mating pair of Gnoma sp. longhorn beetles I spotted at night. Selangor, Malaysia.



Mating longhorn beetles IMG_7130 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Giant female stick insect, approx. 10 inches long, and her tiny male partner. Night find, Selangor, Malaysia. Phobaeticus serratipes. ID credit: Azuan Aziz 



Mating stick insects IMG_7010 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr







Mating stick insects IMG_7022 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More bug porn  Bugs Porn | Up Close with Nature


----------



## bribrius (Mar 16, 2014)

I could do without seeing the roach. The others are phenomenal. The stick insect Is amazing!!!


----------



## CoBilly (Apr 11, 2014)

Ewww, did you get any on you? I can't turn down porn in any form...


----------



## Dmariehill (Apr 11, 2014)

Those are awesome.  My fav class in college was Entomology.  I sometimes wish I had done graduate work in that field instead of just becoming a boring old chemist. lol.    Love the roach display that is something you don't see everyday.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Apr 19, 2014)

Those stick bugs are huge. I never would have known just how big with out the arm for reference.


----------

